# Dad in trouble



## RipperIII (Jan 12, 2012)

I feel sort of hypocritical coming here asking for your prayers, as I've not been here before.
My Father is going in for testing Monday and Wednesday to determine if spots on his lung are cancerous.
He's 78, and for the most part healthy.
Non-smoker.
He has had bouts of pneumonia twice in 18 months, lost 20 pounds or so and has been weak.
He also has a colon disorder which he believes is crohns disease. Unfortunately, it sounds to me like late stage cancer.

We've never had a great relationship, but I'm sure not ready to lose him now.
Maybe I'm over reacting, but I sure would appreciate your prayers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, I know what you mean. I'm not your best bet, but I'll throw one up for ya, the Good Lord works in mysterious ways


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 12, 2012)

Don't apologize, you are bringing a request to a good place.  Many will pray, and so will I.


----------



## gacowboy (Jan 12, 2012)

Praying for you and your father.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 12, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Don't apologize, you are bringing a request to a good place.  Many will pray, and so will I.


Yep! prayers for you & your family!


----------



## j_seph (Jan 12, 2012)

Prayers sent
My dad had a spot on his and it was due to scar tissue if that helps any.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 12, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 12, 2012)

You are in the right place, and there is always a place for you here. I will commit to pray for your Dad.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 12, 2012)

God pulled me through cancer, and I know it was prayers. We pray for your father and for you. May you become a regular here. You are more than welcome


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks fellas, it means more than you know.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jan 13, 2012)

Keep us posted.

I'm sorry... it's none of my business, but I'd do what I could to make ammends with my Dad at this point.  My folks are in their 80's and I'm doing all I can to bridge some gaps that have been around for a while. The "pay off" has been worth it.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 13, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> Keep us posted.
> 
> I'm sorry... it's none of my business, but I'd do what I could to make ammends with my Dad at this point.  My folks are in their 80's and I'm doing all I can to bridge some gaps that have been around for a while. The "pay off" has been worth it.



No problem, and advice well taken.
I've been working on that all my life (I'm 51) and it is better, and I will continue to do so.
Thanks.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 13, 2012)

Prayers sent never be ashamed asking for prayer God loves it when you depend on him.


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 13, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> No problem, and advice well taken.
> I've been working on that all my life (I'm 51) and it is better, and I will continue to do so.
> Thanks.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 16, 2012)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## Resica (Jan 17, 2012)

Prayers sent Ripper.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 17, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 17, 2012)

Praying for Dad and his doctors................


----------



## Les Miles (Jan 17, 2012)

Praying for your dad Neal. Keep us posted.


----------



## PastorRay (Jan 17, 2012)

Kind of think'en there has never been a person come to God in prayer that wasn't at some point do'en so for the first time.  Also kinda guess'en God was waiting for ya.  Know we are joining you in prayer


----------



## love the woods (Jan 17, 2012)

prayers sent for you, and your dad, also for the doctors that are working with him.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks fellas, well it is metastatic colon cancer, with cells in the lungs and liver.

Next visit is to the oncologist, not sure of the location of the colon tumor, and therefore not sure of the treatment.

Dad, seems to be taking it well at this point.

I've been fortunate to have my parents as long as I have, but this is kinda tough.

Thanks again for your prayers and support.


----------



## mattech (Jan 19, 2012)

Prayers sent!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 19, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 20, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 9, 2012)

Still praying. Both my parents have had cancer. I know how scary this is.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 9, 2012)

Lifting prayer to the throne of my Father, for your father and the family.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 9, 2012)

prayer sent


----------



## sniper22 (Feb 17, 2012)

Prayers lifted


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks to all for your prayers.
Dad had a massive tumor removed form his colon and is recovering now in the hospital.
The doctor reiterated that this was not a "curative" procedure, just a procedure to open a path way for his colon.
If he can build up his strength he'll start chemo in 2-3 weeks.
He has a strong faith, always has, but he asked that no visitors come by today as he wanted some privacy to "get right with God".
We've had a few mornings to talk, some good things have been said, other things simply communicated eye to eye.
I thank the Good Lord for giving us this opportunity.
Thanks again for your prayers.


----------



## TTom (Feb 18, 2012)

...


----------



## david w. (Feb 19, 2012)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 22, 2012)

My Prayers contiune for your dad.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 22, 2012)

Continued as well.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'll throw mine in as well!


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers sent


----------



## 4thecross (Feb 23, 2012)

I will be praying for you and your dad. God is still in control of things.


----------

